# Prepper Challenges (Prepper Levels)



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Would members of this forum be interested in doing prepper challenges?

Meaning, certain tasks to get to certain levels. Mainly no or extremely little money involved.

For example there are a lot of people saying.... "I plan on....". This will let you sign up or track your level as well as providing a help/support group from others on here.

*Example Challenge #1:*

Obtain HAM radio technician level #1 within 3 months:

This would be challenge #1 and people would virtually sign up and start with the studying or obtaining the license. At the end of 3 months we can post who made it through.

Cost involved would be $15.00 for exam fee... plus travel to the testing site.

*Example Challenge #2:*

Photocopy of important papers to be placed on a secure "Thumb Drive" and placed in a EMP container within 1 month.

Cost involved would be $10.00 for a good thumb drive.

*Example Challenge #3*

Build a fire without matches, preferably a bow/string style within 1 month.

Cost involved: Free

Note: You don't have to sign up for each challenge. Just finding out if anyone is interested? For example I would be signing up for the first challenge because I'm already a ham operator, but as the challenges go on, that level can go up to a different level.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I like the idea somewhat, but it also reminds me of the thread about soldiers as "the pinnacle of prepper standards" to which my reply was "what prepper standards?".

The first step might be setting standards such as "Have a 72 hour bag for each member of the family." or "be able to use a map and compass."

Once the standards are agreed upon then one could pursue the skills and supplies required.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Diver said:


> I like the idea somewhat, but it also reminds me of the thread about soldiers as "the pinnacle of prepper standards" to which my reply was "what prepper standards?".
> 
> The first step might be setting standards such as "Have a 72 hour bag for each member of the family." or "be able to use a map and compass."
> 
> Once the standards are agreed upon then one could pursue the skills and supplies required.


Use a map and compass, yes. But the bag violates the "little to no money" rule.

Incidentally both of these are soldier skills.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah, okay. But it should be kept simple to meet the low monetary threshold, such as: 

How would you boil water?
Do you have some garden seeds?
Basic first aid kit?

Etc.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I voted for the "depends on the challenge" part. I like the idea as it gives us something to work for. So it'll depend on the challenge if I accept it or not.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't wear them myself, butt depends. Ham radio license first challenge? I can think of a lot higher priorities for survival.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'm all for it! Pics or it didn't happen should be the number one rule imo.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Is there alcohol in this challenge?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been wanting to learn how to make fire with the stick/bow method.
I'm in.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Good points and I'm sure we'll fine tune the rules as we go. I do like the idea of pics or it didn't happen, even if its a simple photo of a finished fire that you started with the bow (this isn't school, so no one is graded).

HuntingHawk, I was just giving examples and thought of ham radio since I see a lot of folks saying "this is what I'm going to do soon". I agree there are much more important skills, but I don't think that should be in priority since a new user might start here in about 3 months and were at the "ham radio" part of the challenge, and we can't start over for that person. Or, are you saying they can come back to that challenge? That might be a good idea as well. Where challenge #1 would be to show photo of your water storage..... months go by while members (new or old) can come back and start that challenge and then move to the next challenge. That is definitely something to think about so we don't leave people behind and they can start at anytime. Or we can refer them to "Prepper Challenge #1" etc.

For the monetary part, I agree 110% because of funds. But, at some point we would have to say to have X number of whatever on hand which would come up with some $. BUT, at that point a person can decide to skip that challenge until the next one or work on a previous one.

Jak.... I'm not a solider, but I've learned a lot from soldiers from this forum, which is the main goal of this challenge where people that say to do this or that can actually chip in with advice or show that they have done the challenge already by themselves.

Mish, yes, there were be un drunk alcohol in these challenges. :cocksure:

Anymore standards or rules anyone would like to list? I highly agree with Arklaxtex about a photo or video of you doing this. If some think this violates OPSEC then that's fine, don't do that particular challenge, or we can move the threads to the bunker (only limited to members) which gives a little more relaxation for some folks.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

BagLady said:


> I've been wanting to learn how to make fire with the stick/bow method.
> I'm in.


Good deal! This is the goal of the challenges that we can have. This will actually "force" some folks to get out there and actually do it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I could go for this,,,, It may give me a kick in the butt to actually read the HAM radio book I bought last year.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> I could go for this,,,, It may give me a kick in the butt to actually read the HAM radio book I bought last year.


Check the date on the book. In July of last year, the FCC changed the questions for Tech class license. Your book may be out of date. The books for General class license are out of date this July.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

sounds good to me. can i suggest that we dont create any snooty badge or running tally system? it might be easier to recruit new participants if we dont belittle them with successes from other challenges. ie anyone that posts a pic of a fire, stick andbow deserves to celebrate without the level 2077 prepper talking smack to the level 3000 prepper.

lets keep the challenge in doing, and a congratulations for getting it done.

just an opinion


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

tinkerhell said:


> sounds good to me. can i suggest that we dont create any snooty badge or running tally system? it might be easier to recruit new participants if we dont belittle them with successes from other challenges. ie anyone that posts a pic of a fire, stick andbow deserves to celebrate without the level 2077 prepper talking smack to the level 3000 prepper.
> 
> lets keep the challenge in doing, and a congratulations for getting it done.
> 
> just an opinion


I'm with you 100% on this. I agree. In fact, I might even make it where its 1 post from the person doing the deed, and any comments/questions from others can be in a different thread or whatnot.

Simple.

For example, Tinkerhell's post would be like this.

"Hello all, I just completed this challenge (bow/stick fire making), and here a photo of my fire".

If Denton comes in and asks "how long did it take you", then his thread will be deleted.

Sound good, or do we want comments from others? This way there is no belittleing others, or comments like "I would have done it this way blah blah blow blow blow".


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Can I bust out all my merit badges from Scouts and use those as credit?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I just made a fire by rubbing 2 democrats together, built a primitive hotel out of bark, gnawed my way through a large poplar with nothing but my teeth, boiled water by glaring at it, made a decent gatling gun and ammo out of a tin can, killed a bar with a knife, and successfully evaded an FBI dragnet while carrying 220 pounds of bricks.

What do I win?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

OK, seriously though....

We should come up with a list of prepper skills, then rank them according to importance, then we can decide which ones would work in a challenge format.

Not to be negative, but things like building a fire with 2 sticks is technically a non-prepper skill. If you are prepared, wouldn't you have a lighter?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

how bout comments and questions welcomed, but belittlers are made fun of by quoting monty python to them?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

"It's only a flesh wound" Monty Python


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> OK, seriously though....
> 
> We should come up with a list of prepper skills, then rank them according to importance, then we can decide which ones would work in a challenge format.
> 
> Not to be negative, but things like building a fire with 2 sticks is technically a non-prepper skill. If you are prepared, wouldn't you have a lighter?


 i think the challenges should remain unranked. one thread per challenge in a section full of challenges.

if the challenge is start a fire with two sticks, and someone uses a battery with steel wool....it is what it is. lets congratulate him but still congratulate the guy with the two sticks.

check out the daily prep thread, it is full of Likes, not ranks


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

good god, i just realized that im sounding like a beaver colony leader where everything is about sharing and teamwork,

I think i'll sit down and shut up. i little bit of testosterone inspired competition might do me some good


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

If I build a fire with a lighter, does that complete Challenge #3?layful:

Earlier, we tried using a magnesium firestarter, but the wood, collected near out home, was too wet. After a few strikes, the lint sparked and had a decent flame. We'll have to have drier wood chips next time.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I carry dryer lint, a piece of fat wood, lighter, a fire steel and light anywhere matches in all my bags. I keep all in a small water proof container. Works well and is very light. I have used all. The fire steel actually works well with the lint on a small piece of fat wood.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I do like the challange Idea. However, I usually work on something every weekend that I am not good at. Starting fires I am good at. ( Me like fire ) I work on knots ( I am lacking in this ) or pratice putting up tarps, work on food preps, the range. Always at least one thing and sometimes a few depending on what else I have going. I need more work in the outdoors so will start camping and doing some fishing this summer. Time....never enough time it seems.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

When my car engine died I did a prep challenge of going 30 days without renting a car and living off supplies on hand in my home until the engine arrived and was installed. Basic thing I learned was the essential value of fresh vegetables & fruit steady supply over time compared to canned goods. Even with digestive enzymes, *your digestive system will revolt on you and it's not fun.* You need fresh greens.

After 30 days without fresh veggies & fruits you just feel terrible. It's not like you die, but your body will crave fresh greens like you need a heroin fix. Hard to describe the feeling going too long with out but it's not good.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm in as long as we can bash some muslimes.
Thanks
Slippy :icon_smile:


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Prepadoodle said:


> OK, seriously though....
> 
> We should come up with a list of prepper skills, then rank them according to importance, then we can decide which ones would work in a challenge format.
> 
> Not to be negative, but things like building a fire with 2 sticks is technically a non-prepper skill. If you are prepared, wouldn't you have a lighter?


I'm with shoots on this. First each skill is important. Beyond food, water, shelter, everything is additional extra skills that make life easier.

As for "don't I have a lighter" what about windy conditions? Unless your lighter is a torch, in which case you need a whole lot of spare butane, having a technique you can use in high winds is a major plus. It might suck, and it might take longer, but it's still warmth.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I agree with some of the others. The challenges should include basic survival skills as well as prepping stuff. They go together. You need skills for when you run out of stuff. The more you know the less you need to carry. Etc


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

It just dawned on me that there are two basic mindsets here, with a third(ish) in the middle. Those who plan to BO are stockpiling skills and balancing necessity with weight, where as those planning to BI feel secure just stockpiling everything they have room for, since they don't have to carry it, and concentrate less on traditional survival skills. The middle ground accounts for those intending to BO to a BI location. Some skills may be necessary on the way, but once they arrive, not so much.

I find flaws with both of these main concepts. 1. If you BO you have to carry all your gear until... and that's as specific as we get. 2. If you BI you assume that you actually can defend yourself against a larger, more determined, possibly better equipped force. Sorry, but 90% of you can't. Those of us who have seen combat know this. Any battle can flip in a heartbeat, and no plan survives first contact.

3. By keeping flexibility you can adapt to what is going on and not get fixed on following a step by step method to achieving a goal. Plans only work if everything goes to plan. Flexibility and the ability to improvise, adapt, and overcome keep you in the fight. 

That's a whole lot of words for "just because you have a lighter doesn't mean you can't learn other ways to start a fire."


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I'm with shoots on this. First each skill is important. Beyond food, water, shelter, everything is additional extra skills that make life easier.
> 
> As for "don't I have a lighter" what about windy conditions? Unless your lighter is a torch, in which case you need a whole lot of spare butane, having a technique you can use in high winds is a major plus. It might suck, and it might take longer, but it's still warmth.


Maybe this is a bit presumptuous, but isn't the most favorable environment, when someone does BO, a wooded area? If so, in conditions with high winds, starting a fire wouldn't be the smartest idea. 
Memories of Santa Ana winds and fires, jumping across highways, burning everything, on the path to nowhere, play in my mind. *cough* The smoke was unbearable.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

shoot2live said:


> Maybe this is a bit presumptuous, but isn't the most favorable environment, when someone does BO, a wooded area? If so, in conditions with high winds, starting a fire wouldn't be the smartest idea.
> Memories of Santa Ana winds and fires, jumping across highways, burning everything, on the path to nowhere, play in my mind. *cough* The smoke was unbearable.


that same mentality hits home to me too. The fountain fire in the 90s and recently another big blaze treatend my family home. But winds don't have to be high enough to spread Forrest fires to be high enough to blow out a lighter. I also experience this daily, as I use a lighter to smoke half a pack a day. When it's windy, you have to get creative.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> that same mentality hits home to me too. The fountain fire in the 90s and recently another big blaze treatend my family home. But winds don't have to be high enough to spread Forrest fires to be high enough to blow out a lighter. I also experience this daily, as I use a lighter to smoke half a pack a day. When it's windy, you have to get creative.


Here's an idea (I'm probably wrong though), find a big rock the wind is blowing over, get in your tent, pull out your multifunctional blanket, and wrap yourself up.

Practicality doesn't always have to be creative.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

While the cat's away, the mouse did play.

After watching Jak's caveman skills spark a few flames, my inner cavewoman's curiosity needed to play with fire, too. Variations and methods bounced around, which Jak explained their flaws, but I enjoy hands-on learning. If you tell me I can't use ice to start a fire, I'll try every possible way to start a fire with ice until I prove you're right or wrong. 
Alone in our cave, burning with curiosity, I let my determination flare and set out to ignite my own fire, without striking any matches. 
Using some woodchips, a cotton ball, our butt box, a knife and a magnesium firestarter, I quickly realized faster strikes,against the rod, with the knife, created more sparks with less force. The cotton ball, smelling like roasted marshmallows, didn't have enough magnesium to stay lit.
After a few more misfires, I added a toilet paper roll. The same results left me smoldering, but my determination burned wild.
Then, my caveman came home and saved the day. He grabbed duck tape and scraped a larger amount of magnesium on it, then placed it on top of the tp and cotton ball. While teaching him my striking improvements, sparks flew. Cavewoman make fire...oooohhh, aaahh.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

To each man his own.

Each man to prepaire as he sees necessary
Each man to decide if it is necessary. 
Each man to prosper or suffer from his own preparedness or lack of.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

survival said:


> Would members of this forum be interested in doing prepper challenges?
> 
> Meaning, certain tasks to get to certain levels. Mainly no or extremely little money involved.
> 
> ...


No thanks. My prepping skills only extend to shooting bad guys and trying to help propagate the species after WW III. I think we can all pitch in to do our part. I have already eat up all the beanie weenies and spam in the prepper cave. Yall drive me crazy sometimes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I know what you mean bigwheel.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

shoot2live said:


> Maybe this is a bit presumptuous, but isn't the most favorable environment, when someone does BO, a wooded area? If so, in conditions with high winds, starting a fire wouldn't be the smartest idea.
> Memories of Santa Ana winds and fires, jumping across highways, burning everything, on the path to nowhere, play in my mind. *cough* The smoke was unbearable.


You make a good point that knowing your BO location and it's inherent hazards is a good thing.

Jmo, not all wooded areas are vulnerable to a campfire, but if I took that belief into your woods, I would find myself in trouble.


----------

